# Strange catch in dune lakes



## david25536 (Jul 22, 2020)

During vacation I was bringing my son and nephews fishing in one of the dune lakes in the Grayton beach area and manage to catch a Permit between the Pinfish and S





















hiners. The gulf only gave up a few Ladyfish. I will be trying for pompano later today. The Permit was caught on a sliver of Fishbites on a #6 brem hook and a PJ Mask rod


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Cool catch!


----------

